# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Chế bát/chân cho nhôm định hình

## Gamo

Hế nhô các bác,

Em có một ước ao, 1 khát khao là 1 em H-Frame có thể chơi xốp với sáp, vừa đủ bự để có thể khắc tranh Đông Hồ. Dự kiến em nó hành trình 1000x700.

Thế thì em năn nỉ 2 cao thủ trên forum & được bày là phải làm máy double Y, mỗi trục Y như lày:


Thế thì em mua 1 đống nhôm định hình 100x50 như lày:


Kẹt là nó ko có bát để bắt các con này. Do đó em tính chế bát/chân cho em nó.
1. Pp đơn giản chắc là cắt sắt bằng laser/plasma rồi ghép lại. Rắc rối là ghép lại bằng cách nào? Hàn thì nó co ngót, hết vuông góc?
2. Pp thứ 2 chắc là đúc chân bằng Epoxy, nhưng em chưa tưởng tượng được chân này sẽ đúc ra hình dạng như thế nào để mình có thể bắt xuống bàn & bắt với tấm nhôm định hình bên trên?
3. Mình có thể làm 1 cái bát mẫu bằng gỗ, sau đó đem đi đúc nhôm được ko? Hay nên đúc gang?
4. Nếu mua bát mới thì giá khoảng bao nhiêu/100 cái bát ta?

----------


## ahdvip

Cái bát là cái tô đó hả,  :Big Grin: . Chưa biết cái gì hết anh ơi.

----------


## anhcos

Ý cụ gà là cái ke vuông kia ấy à.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Dạ em quýnh chú giờ, chú đi bãi thường xuyên mà hem biết cái bát để bắt nhôm định hình hả?

----------


## Diyodira

Đi bãi thấy mấy sắt V xịn múc về cắt khúc ra khoan lỗ theo tim rãnh nhôm là Ok.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, sợ nó chịu ko nổi bác ợ. Ngày xưa em chuyên chơi kiểu đó nhưng chỉ ok với lực rung nhỏ thôi.

----------


## Diyodira

> Hehe, sợ nó chịu ko nổi bác ợ. Ngày xưa em chuyên chơi kiểu đó nhưng chỉ ok với lực rung nhỏ thôi.


Mua V lớn mà, V7 trở lên thì dày lắm, làm sao thua nhôm. Kỹ nữa thì thêm eke (điểm hàn tig).

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

À yeah, cảm ơn bác! Hàn tig chắc sẽ khó bị co ngót. Mà em chưa biết sắt V7 nó ra sao ta? 

Thật ra sau một hồi tự kỷ, chắc em sẽ đổ epoxy. Thấy tình hình nhôm định hình, dàn cao, sợ phay kim loại nó nhảy lambada luôn quá

----------


## biết tuốt

ngoài em có V cột điện mạ kẽm lin xô dùng cũng thích lắm  :Wink:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

V cột điện nó ra sao vậy bác? :X :x :x

----------


## biết tuốt

cột điện cao thế nó hay gép bằng thanh V đó bác

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

Dùng kiểu này cụ ơi. Em nghĩ nó còn vững hơn cái bát tô của cụ đấy.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ít nói

ôi nhôm lắm thế thèm 1 ít quá .cụ mua đâu zậy pa .

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, ông vô Xì Gòn đi, tôi chỉ chỗ mua cho.

----------


## ít nói

> Hehe, ông vô Xì Gòn đi, tôi chỉ chỗ mua cho.


hơi xa nhôm mà thấy full part bắt thế kia thì cứng bá cháy

----------


## Nam CNC

mua của cha Xệ phải không gà mờ , nhôm này gân đan xéo luôn hơi bị ngon đó , mày có nhiêu đó đủ ráp con máy cứng cáp rồi , chỉ còn phun xốp vào trong ruột để chống ồn nữa là OK à.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mua của em bà Hà đó. Tối hôm trước qua nhà lão Nam SP, hắn giảng cho 1 bài về nhôm dày nên hôm sau ra xúc luôn. Mấy con này nặng dễ sợ...

Để tau làm xong cái đế đầu rồi up lên. Phải đủ cứng & êm để chơi con Sờ Pín 10kg chứ

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Phải cái này ko bác. Mình có hơn 20kg gì đó.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Đúng rồi bác. Giá cả thế nào hả bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy cái eke này bé xíu à gà mờ , mày muốn siêu ngon thì chịu khó liên lạc với Mr.L nói hắn cắt plasma cho mấy cái eke sắt và khoan lổ sẵn luôn , mày chỉ cần khoan và taro trên nhôm định hình là xong , máy của Mr.L cắt sắt tới 12mm , tao nghĩ quá ok , mày lên bản vẽ đi tao xem rồi chỉ cho mày gia cố cho vững , mấy cái kết cấu này mày đúng siêu gà mờ.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đương nhiên là mấy cái eke này là đồ chơi con nít mà. Tao tính đổ epoxy bộ chân luôn. Còn mấy con này chủ yêu để giữ cái khung nhôm thôi. Cắt sắt chữ V ra làm cũng được nhưng tau làm biếng

----------


## taih2

> Hehe, đương nhiên là mấy cái eke này là đồ chơi con nít mà. Tao tính đổ epoxy bộ chân luôn. Còn mấy con này chủ yêu để giữ cái khung nhôm thôi. Cắt sắt chữ V ra làm cũng được nhưng tau làm biếng


Anh mua sắt đi em qua làm cho, lấy nước mía thôi anh  :Wink:

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, ông nhớ nhe. Bát eke sắt chứ ko phải mica quảng cáo á

----------


## Lenamhai

V nhôm 4 cm day 5mm có bán nhiều mà mua về cắt làm pas vô tư mà rẻ nữa, pas 30 giá 35k, pas 40 gia 47k hơi chát

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cảm ơn ông anh nhe!

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Hôm bữa có bác nào gọi điện hỏi món này. mình quên mất. bác cần nữa mình để lại cho bác 100 cái giá 500k nhé.

----------

Gamo

----------


## ahdvip

> Hôm bữa có bác nào gọi điện hỏi món này. mình quên mất. bác cần nữa mình để lại cho bác 100 cái giá 500k nhé.


Cho cái hình thật cho chắc ăn đi anh, biết đâu anh gà lại lụm vài trăm cái về xài dần  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## hoangkhoiart

> Cho cái hình thật cho chắc ăn đi anh, biết đâu anh gà lại lụm vài trăm cái về xài dần


[/QUOTE]

Muộn rồi người ơi. Có anh Mùa Thu đánh dấu rồi. Lúc trúớc lấy hết đống trên Q8. Có nhiều việc cần dùng tới.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Thuhanoi dao này thích làm đại gia quá nha , cái gì cũng mua mà mua hết mới ác.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Nam bác GM cứ lấy còn để mình, thỏa mái các bác nhé, _ngày trước mới tập tọe thích quá mua đống nhôm định hình về mà không có cái này đành treo dàn bếp, nay có thấy hợp gu nên ôm thôi nhưng cũng không biết là cần bao nhiêu cái nữa khảm khảm 5-6 chục cái chi đó _

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

> Bác Thuhanoi dao này thích làm đại gia quá nha , cái gì cũng mua mà mua hết mới ác.


Cái vụ mua là phải mua cho hết.. phong cách giống lão cao gầy mà em biết  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Lenamhai

Kaka thuhanoi nhanh tay quá

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cảm ơn bác Huề & bác Hoàng. Em mai/mốt ghé bác lấy 100 con nhé.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, nếu làm xong còn dư đừng vứt uổng nhé, để lại mình nha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, bác Huề yên tâm. Bác Hoàng có 20kg mà. 100 con chắc chừng 2kg-3kg  :Smile:

----------

